# Is they're a way to import rental pokemon into a emulated version of pokemon stadium games?



## kbf (Feb 3, 2019)

I was wondering about this, is they're a way to somehow get a gameboy file of pokemon r/b/y and g/s/c to work in stadium 1 and 2?

EDIT: I realized I wrote the title of the topic wrong, what I meant to say was is they're a way to import pokemon off of a save file of the gameboy pokemon games onto an emulator running pokemon stadium 1/2.


----------



## JakobAir (Feb 7, 2019)

No idea, but I'm bumming for interest. This would be an interesting thing.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JakobAir said:


> No idea, but I'm bumming for interest. This would be an interesting thing.


Bumping. I meant bumping. Not bumming.


----------



## kbf (Feb 12, 2019)

JakobAir said:


> No idea, but I'm bumming for interest. This would be an interesting thing.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...




Thanks, it would be a great idea if someone made a program to do this.


----------



## Ryccardo (Feb 13, 2019)

Last time I checked (end of last decade), there was a Project64 plugin supporting the Transfer Pak (not accurately enough for the GB tower, but it worked for the usual modes)


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 13, 2019)

kbf said:


> I was wondering about this, is they're a way to somehow get a gameboy file of pokemon r/b/y and g/s/c to work in stadium 1 and 2?
> 
> EDIT: I realized I wrote the title of the topic wrong, what I meant to say was is they're a way to import pokemon off of a save file of the gameboy pokemon games onto an emulator running pokemon stadium 1/2.


NRage Input Plugin supports the Transfer Pak. It comes with PJ64.


----------



## kbf (Feb 18, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> NRage Input Plugin supports the Transfer Pak. It comes with PJ64.




How does it work? do you just get a gameboy save file?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 18, 2019)

kbf said:


> How does it work? do you just get a gameboy save file?


And a ROM.


----------

